# Gaggia Classic and Rhino hand grinder



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

so after finally getting my rhino grinder and after pulling only a couple of shots the dufference in quality over pre-ground is massive!

i am however still getting very fast pulls for a double shot and filling the 2 x 1oz shot glasses to the line in around 14 secs.

im measuring 18g of ground coffee and tamping and twisting with a proper tamper.

I'm planning on doing the ovp mid but surely I should still be able to get a slower pour ISO g freshly ground and a decent tamper.

are you guys filling right to the top of the shot glasses?

Also to use the ese pods with the classic do I need the pressurised basket? (For the Mrs who doesn't have time to tamp and grind!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How old is the coffee your using from roast date...

what basket are you using pressurised / non pressurised

do you have a decent tamper

Without the op mod your using more pressure 15 bar? than you need 9 bar.?..this will make the shots faster? ( am i right gaggia people ?)

re filling shot glasses

A lot will weigh our espresso ( this wont help you slow the shot down , will help you get consistency )


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Breezy said:


> Also to use the ese pods with the classic do I need the pressurised basket? (For the Mrs who doesn't have time to tamp and grind!)


If it's a newer Classic (stock baskets), both baskets are pressurised, the ESE basket is the tapered basket (looks like a traditional "single" basket), the "double" basket is supposed to be used for singles and doubles with ground coffee...you won't start a fire, or cause an explosion by using the "wrong" baskets, so maybe experiment with the singles in either.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Coffee was roasted 23/12 so not the freshest I know so just getting used to grinding but the coffee tasted so much better than pre-ground!

my gaggia must be running quite high pressure as the shots come super fast and I'm using the non-pressurised baskets but can the ese pods be used with the non-pressurised single shot basket or do I need the pressurised one?

and I have the 2 x 1oz shot glasses with the markers but do you guys use that or just fill the shot to the brim of the glass?

planning on getting some coffee from hasbean next!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The markers in your shot glasses probably aren't 1oz & are probably not even the same as each other. Use scales (1k or 2k reading in 0.1g) to weigh the dose in the basket/PF & to weigh the shot on the way out.

Do you have the Rhino on the finest setting?

If you still have the pressurised basket, compare the pods with both...you might need the additional pressure with the pod?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee roasted on 23/12 will be absolutely fine to use

Try going finer and see what the difference is.

Keep going a click finer until you're happy

Taste is paramount. If you're happy then that's a great thing!


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Finest setting on a rhino grinder choked my gaggia when I tried it a while back, which setting are you using?


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I had the rhino on 3 to 4 clicks from finest before and the grind was quite course and shots fast and watery when I did it on the finest setting I got a really nice rich shot was a great creama and is tasted good! No overbearing bitterness or stale taste.

can try 2 clicks and I'm tamping and turning the tamp fairly hard

i guess 3 clicks should be a good grind for a stovetop too?

So i so I should be getting 34g of liquid from a double?

ill see if I can get a pressure used single basket for the Mrs!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

So am actually getting great tasting coffee using the rhino on the finest setting and using 18g of ground measured into the double basket, I filled the 2 x 1oz shot glasses right to the brim today and it measured around 60g in total! With an extraction time of 15 secs!

is anyone else getting really fast extractions? The coffee tastes great and has been consistent which is good and I take it my machine must be running pretty high pressure?!

ovp mod next on the list!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Breezy said:


> So am actually getting great tasting coffee using the rhino on the finest setting and using 18g of ground measured into the double basket, I filled the 2 x 1oz shot glasses right to the brim today and it measured around 60g in total! With an extraction time of 15 secs!
> 
> is anyone else getting really fast extractions? The coffee tastes great and has been consistent which is good and I take it my machine must be running pretty high pressure?!
> 
> ovp mod next on the list!


 One regular piece of Forum advice is to distinguish between what tastes good (or better) to you and the theory - although the theory provides guidance on the variables that influence a good if not great espresso and one can then use to ensure consistency in shots. So, your extraction continues to be very fast. If you are convinced about the consistency of your grind, your distribution and tamping, then, I would assume your pressure is too high.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whilst the high pressure may be one reason for a shot pouring fast I wouldn't get my hopes up that an OPV mod will cure all your problems.

You should be able to tune your grind so that the shots pour in the right amount of time, if they are too quick, go finer, if they are too slow, go coarser. If your grinder is not capable of this then the only other option is to up or down dose in the basket.

So assuming you are on the finest setting with the Rhino, and that on this setting the pours are too fast, try adding an extra gram to the basket and then pulling a shot... still too fast? Add another gram.. too slow? take a bit out.... you get the idea.

If you dont have scales then pop onto ebay now and buy some, they are normally around £8 for ones that can measure a kg accurate to 0.1g.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with Dylan, don't think the opv will make a massive difference to speed of pour. I ran mine for years without adjusting and it worked fine. Also, if you want to use ese pods don't do the opv, it's the apparent reason for the higher pressure- to allow use of the pods.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks for the info guys I will play around with the settings and early on 2 clicks from fine the pour was 17 seconds and the main thing was it tasted good, which with pre-ground it wasn't!

Im sure I'll get a eureka mingion next!

i guess tamping plays an important part maybe I need to tamp firmer I do have some digital scales which I am using to measure the grind


----------

